# Rose done with Coathanger



## Lynnz (Oct 19, 2011)

This is what I was talking about with a random slosh around the log with a coathanger.........did throw in a couple of figure eights :0).


----------



## Hazel (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh! That's gorgeous! 

Between you and Fyrja giving me suggestions on different things to try, I'm going to have to soap again this weekend.  

edited for typo


----------



## maya (Oct 19, 2011)

wow. that is so pretty. i might put off the perfume and baby salve i was going to work on for trying that.


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 19, 2011)

Hazel there is no trick to it I coloured just over 1/3rd of the mix pink and randomly poured till the log was fill then got the good ole coathanger and just sloshed around :0) lots of fun and you never know how it is going to turn out. I want to try it next with three colours.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is so feminine, my girl would love that, very very pretty.


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 19, 2011)

Ow perfume and baby salve sounds good :0) I also use a coathanger that has a plastic type coating on it so it makes it a little thicker I think this helps to exaggerate the pull a little more. Tis lots of fun and you really cannot go wrong with it.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 19, 2011)

Three colors would be awesome! Thanks for posting the pic and sharing how you did it.

I'm going to try this over the weekend as long as nothing comes up which prevents me. Fyrja suggested I try a funnel swirl. I had tried it in the past but my soap was too gloppy. I'll make another attempt now that I've got a recipe that gives me time to swirl.

edited another typo!


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 19, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Three colors would be awesome! Thanks for posting the pic and sharing how you did it.
> 
> I'm going to try this over the weekend as long as nothing comes up which prevents me. Fryja suggested I try a funnel swirl. I had tried it in the past but my soap was too gloppy. I'll make another attempt now that I've got a recipe that gives me time to swirl.


Sounds good dont forget we LOVE pictures here on the soaping forum


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 19, 2011)

Ooooh pretty!  I'm not much of a girly girl, but the pink and white creamy looking soap makes me want to make squee sounds.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 19, 2011)

Lovely, something new to add to my list of things to do.  Last time I tried I got a mantra blob.   :wink:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow Lyn ... thanks for your photo!  Your soap looks so delicate and pretty ... so much more than my coathanger swirls.  

_I think I need to do more figure eights or slow movements, as most of my colour seems to stay in the centre of the log with only a few small bits moving out._


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 20, 2011)

That is so very pretty Lyn. Love the pinkness.  :wink:


----------



## heyjude (Oct 20, 2011)

Coat hanger +Lynz tops = beauty


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 20, 2011)

Lyn, your soaps are always so creamy and beautiful!  I can almost smell the roses...


----------



## Elly (Oct 20, 2011)

So pretty and delicate, I am in love with that pink


----------



## mom2tyler (Oct 20, 2011)

So pretty and dainty


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 20, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## vir99 (Oct 20, 2011)

Your soap is so creamy and soothing looking!


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Oct 20, 2011)

Love the pink you got!  Your soap is fantastic.


----------



## AmyW (Oct 21, 2011)

Gorgeous!! I can't wait to get settled, I'm dying seeing all these lovely soaps and can't do anything!!


----------



## saltydog (Oct 21, 2011)

Fyrja said:
			
		

> Ooooh pretty!  I'm not much of a girly girl, but the pink and white creamy looking soap makes me want to make squee sounds.



eeekkk! i wanted to make squee sounds, too! just lovely


----------



## ewenique (Oct 23, 2011)

Such pretty pink and white!  Wonderful swirlies!


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 24, 2011)

Not sure if I commented here yet or not Lyn but.....oh my!!....stunning soap.


----------



## Crafty Rose (Oct 24, 2011)

That is beautiful  I can't wait til I can make pretty soap and not just soap


----------



## Soapsugoii (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful, Lyn! The swirls look so delicate. It makes me wanna get back in the kitchen.  You swirl at a pretty thin trace??


----------



## agriffin (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!  I love the pink!


----------



## harveybw (Oct 29, 2011)

Just gorgeous


----------



## nurse_75 (Oct 29, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------

